# How to bid on commercial accounts/



## nydirt (Dec 23, 2008)

Im trying to get information on plowing and salting bank parking lots and atm locations (in ny). does anyone know if this is a bidding process? if so who do you contact in order to place a bid. im havin trouble finding any of this out on the web. thanks


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lol its funny because this post was right above yours... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74062  its probably a little too late to be trying to get new accounts..


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why do so many people wait till the end of December to try and figure out what they want to do for the winter? I know this is redunduant, but I have had all but 1 of my contracts signed by the end of September to the middle of October. The 1 exception has been a new lot that called me. 
If you want to bid on these banks, then about the first week in August you need to start talking to the branch managers, and asking them what thier plans are for snow removal for the upcomming season. You can't go in when the season is 25 to 30% over and start asking to pick up new accounts.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

companies get prepared for winter before it snows. homeowners on the other hand wait till its in the forecast or call during the storm to see if you can fit them into your route. try picking up some houses


----------



## nydirt (Dec 23, 2008)

not trying to do it this winter. just an idea for next year. So the branch managers are in charge of it. ok thanks for the reply, ill give it a shot .


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Dont forget about your local Credit Union Branches. These are our largest accounts for winter services.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

do you have to bid every year for the same account's??/


----------

